# Finally might have something kicked off locally!



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, nearly two years ago Captain Fred and myself tried to get something kicked off locally here for HO scale....but didn't really have much luck. The Houston area is chocked full of guys into 1/32 scale.......but the HO scene seems rather small.

I've been yacking with my coworkers and they've seen me bring in a few of my customs and such for "show and tell" :tongue: and it's hit a nerve with them. My buddy Max kept telling me all last week that he wanted to set up a track at his house....so Saturday night we did just that.....and he ran some laps for the first time in probably 25+ years. We had an absolute BLAST together.....and that's when another coworker told me that he too wants a track setup at his house as well...and wants to get into the hobby. 

There are also at least two other coworkers that we might be able to drag into all of this........ and also my dad loves slots as well....so we're looking at potentially a small group of 5-6 guys who all want to run Tjets...... :thumbsup: 

I passed the link for Hobbytalk to my buddy Max last night.....and told him to join.....hopefully he will, and begin posting. Max is pretty darn good at machining...and has fabricated my wheel puller and presses for me....and wants to make a few other tools as well.

Captain Fred, you might want to dust off those cars brother......looks like we might have some up and coming competition


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Houston is doable a couple of times a year for me too Brian.. I"d even run those little putts putts just to have some fun...lol...Hope about the cowpuddle 500 In Lewisville? thats a doable if we can get enough guys 125 laps in each lane...car to be decided...


Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Dave, where the heck is Lewisville??? As for all out racing....I guess it really depends on what car people choose to run there......because as of now I don't own a higher end magnet car....

I really love running Tjets......not the Fray stuff either....lol


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey Brian,
I've put aside a couple of old, working computers to convert to lap counters. 
Any weekend that you would like to get together & run some slots, LMK. I never could bring myself to getting rid of any of my cars. In fact, I've continued to add to my collection since we last got together. Nothing fancy, just a few garage sale finds, mostly Tyco/Mattel and some clearance JLs. I would love an excuse to break out the fleet.

Let's do it!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Dave, where the heck is Lewisville??? As for all out racing....I guess it really depends on what car people choose to run there......because as of now I don't own a higher end magnet car....
> 
> I really love running Tjets......not the Fray stuff either....lol



It sthe shopping area for Dallas lol.. middle of the worlds larget strip mall...I wouldn't want to run wizards either.. prefer something more tyco 440 or Gplus myself but hey Tjets sound good to me..!



Dave

Long as it goes buzz, smells like eletrical contact on oil.. I"m there...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey Brian,
> I've put aside a couple of old, working computers to convert to lap counters.
> Any weekend that you would like to get together & run some slots, LMK. I never could bring myself to getting rid of any of my cars. In fact, I've continued to add to my collection since we last got together. Nothing fancy, just a few garage sale finds, mostly Tyco/Mattel and some clearance JLs. I would love an excuse to break out the fleet.
> 
> Let's do it!



Hey man! It may still be a couple weeks before we officially get a table built to run on.......but my friend Max is motivated.....so I'm sure it'll be soon.

I'll tell him that you're on board too....heheh, that oughtta get him moving 

Do you know if the Hobby Lobby on Rayford has any clearance Tjets left??? my buddies are wanting something cheap to run.......




Dave, I'll have to see what I can do to get up that way at some point. I do have a few nice Tyco cars.....one 440X2 in fact that I've been slowly building for racing.

Tjets for us just provide an easier way to get into racing....our tracks won't be gigantic...so we've all pretty much agreed that something like a Tjet will be better suited for us at this time........not that any of us might have a couple pocket rockets to break out from time to time :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

HL has long since gotten rid of the last of their slots. I have some duplicate JLs that are brand new, still in the box that I would sell for clearance price. I might even have some extra bodies if they want a particular body style. I have extra Tyco 440s too.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> HL has long since gotten rid of the last of their slots. I have some duplicate JLs that are brand new, still in the box that I would sell for clearance price. I might even have some extra bodies if they want a particular body style. I have extra Tyco 440s too.



Hey Mike, let me know clearance price wais what you need for those Tjets....and I'll pass the info on to my buddies tomorrow. also, what extra Tjet bodies do you have???

I love those little buggers...hahahaha


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I sent you a PM.

The new, complete JLTOs that I have are snake eyes (dark green Cobra), orange & white Vega, white Mustang hard top, yellow mooneyes Willys & dark blue Firebird. I also have a few extra F&F-2 JLXTs.

On the optional bodies, I have some pullback Willys (yellow w/flames & solid purple), a black w/white stripes Mustang, red GTO w/white top and a black Camaro w/red stripes.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I sent you a PM.
> 
> The new, complete JLTOs that I have are snake eyes (dark green Cobra), orange & white Vega, white Mustang hard top, yellow mooneyes Willys & dark blue Firebird. I also have a few extra F&F-2 JLXTs.
> 
> On the optional bodies, I have some pullback Willys (yellow w/flames & solid purple), a black w/white stripes Mustang, red GTO w/white top and a black Camaro w/red stripes.


I replied to your PM before reading this post..... hold onto those cars and bodies....I'm sure we'll take them all. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy Y'all, Im fresh in! Yeah were trying to get it all going. A table is the main item right now as I am sure we will remedy that. I have one (1) car so far but there will be others. I'm looking to get a couple of those T-jets from ya Mike. We'll all get together on a layout, etc soon.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Heck yeah, glad to see you joined up Max :thumbsup: This place is FILLED with AWESOME people....you'll definately fulfill your slot fix her bro.

Mike, I got your PM........hold onto what you've got....I'm sure that we'll end up taking darn near any JLTO's that you want to move...and perhaps a couple of the Tyco's too....... I'm locked in for Saturday already......and most likely going to be busy at least the first half of Sunday too.......so maybe we can shoot for all of us getting together next weekend sometime??? Maybe so we can just all hang out and get to know each other...and you can show off some of your cars too......my buddies have been droolin' over mine....now it's time for you to show them what a real collection looks like...lol


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm sure that my collection pales in comparison to some of the other HT member's collections. I look forward to getting together with you guys. Pretty much any weekend is good for me. We could get together and check out some cars and just get acquainted. I'll make a tentative plan for the weekend of 2/10/07. Meanwhile, I'll start loading up my tackle box.

I'll talk to you guys pretty soon.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Hey Brian & Max.....*

I have recently acquired a few more old computers. I have 4 of them just sitting in the garage now. If you guys would want a couple of them, I'm looking to get rid of some. They're W-95 PCs, but they might be OK for lap counters. If you guys would want them, I'll give them to you. They work fine.

Let me know if you're interested. Otherwise I'm gonna go ahead and throw a couple of them away.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I have recently acquired a few more old computers. I have 4 of them just sitting in the garage now. If you guys would want a couple of them, I'm looking to get rid of some. They're W-95 PCs, but they might be OK for lap counters. If you guys would want them, I'll give them to you. They work fine.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested. Otherwise I'm gonna go ahead and throw a couple of them away.



Hey Mike, I'm sure that we'll take a couple of those off your hands..... I don't know jack yet about setting up lap timing...or interfacing a pc with a track.....but if they indeed will work for that purpose then yeah, we're game.

We do want to have the ability to run track/lap timing.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Captain Fred said:


> I have recently acquired a few more old computers. I have 4 of them just sitting in the garage now. If you guys would want a couple of them, I'm looking to get rid of some. They're W-95 PCs, but they might be OK for lap counters. If you guys would want them, I'll give them to you. They work fine.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested. Otherwise I'm gonna go ahead and throw a couple of them away.



Much like Brian I have no idea how to interface the lap timers w/ a PC but will work on that! Many thanks Mike for those, we'll see what we can do with them. Sunday 2/11/07 will be a good time to get together. I am looking forward to meeting you Mike. I can hit you up for some knowledge and quit bothering Brian haha.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> I can hit you up for some knowledge and quit bothering Brian haha.



LOL, well brother, I haven't even began to impart all of my knowledge :tongue: 

Ahh, also guys I talked to my dad tonight...and he's ready to run some laps too....and was pretty excited to hear that we were getting something going 

Dad right now is working pretty close to Plano.......and he had forgotten about Neil's Wheels in Plano......I told him that he should take his pit box with him this time when he heads back....and stop by Neil's one night and run some laps :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, well brother, I haven't even began to impart all of my knowledge :tongue:
> 
> Ahh, also guys I talked to my dad tonight...and he's ready to run some laps too....and was pretty excited to hear that we were getting something going
> 
> Dad right now is working pretty close to Plano.......and he had forgotten about Neil's Wheels in Plano......I told him that he should take his pit box with him this time when he heads back....and stop by Neil's one night and run some laps :thumbsup:



Let me know when he plans to go in.. I have a need... to speed....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Let me know when he plans to go in.. I have a need... to speed....



Hey Dave, PM me with your phone number bro....and I'll have my dad call you when he gets ready to go :thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*Headed to Texas*

Hey guys, are you anywhere near Ft Hood? I'll be there this Sunday thru Wednesdayish and I'd love to get together and run some slots or just BS. You can email me at [email protected]. Later, Rob
Rob Rose
Mongrel Racing
Tucson, AZ


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

oddrods said:


> Hey guys, are you anywhere near Ft Hood? I'll be there this Sunday thru Wednesdayish and I'd love to get together and run some slots or just BS. You can email me at [email protected]. Later, Rob
> Rob Rose
> Mongrel Racing
> Tucson, AZ



Hey Rob, Sorry we are not near Ft. hood. We are located about an hour north of Houston and a little north of The woodlands. Thanks for wanting to come by and race! Im somewhat new to the slots but have a keen interest. Tx Street racer (aka Brian) Is our 'go to' man haha. He's quite the customizer.
What slots do you have Rob and where do you race in AZ?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got a couple hundred Tjets, a few magnet cars, plus some 24/32nd scale 60's stuff. I also cast resin bodies for Tjets, make axles and turn aluminum wheels. I'm a modeler at heart and try to run all my cars, I have VERY FEW shelf queens. I've got a Tuckaway 25 4 lane track that I built off Greg Brauns site. It's allright for a little tuning but for the most part I run at a friends awsome 4 lane fully landscaped track. I live in Tucson AZ and there isn't too much action in this neighborhood. They race in Pheonix but it's mag cars for the most part.Too bad you guys are so far away, It's gonna be a boring trip for me. Maybe I'll get out your way in the future. Later, Rob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Rob, sorry we're not closer man....... believe me, there isn't a dang thing HO wise for racing in the Houston area......1/32 yeah, but not HO   


What kind of aluminum wheels do you produce???? Shoot me an email or PM with pics if you have time..... I'd like to pick up some simple rear aluminum wheels for a couple projects.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

90% of the wheels I make are just for my own cars or the guys I race with. For what it takes for me to turn a set I'd have to charge a fortune! I let a set go here or there when I sell a car on Ebay. I love to fool around on my little unimat lathe. I've made rims of all sizes and even made some clear lucite wheels. My next big wheel project is a set of rims with actual spokes! I'm figuring a few hours each wheel. I do have some sets of Aurora Cigar box alloy rims I'd get rid of if you want. They are a little smaller than stock Tjet however. I bought a bunch off Ebay before I started turning my own and since they are a bit smaller I decided not to use them. If you are interested in them I'll figure out how many sets I have and we'll figure out a price or I'd even trade stuff. What's your email? As soon as I can I'll shoot you over some pics of a few projects. Rob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Rob, feel free to email me at: [email protected]

I'd love to see some pics of your wheels and projects :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at some of Robs wheels on his 06 Camaro Bash entry










Roger Corrie


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Here is a look at some of Robs wheels on his 06 Camaro Bash entry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roger, thanks for posting that pic....that's a sweet looking Camaro with those wheels......

Great Job on those Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I like green! I like cool wheels! I like old Camaros! That's three for three for me. OT: Brian, Did those axles ever arrive?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! This happens to be one of my favorite cars for the moment. It handles pretty darn well too! After looking at it from this angle though I think I should have painted the lower rockers black to help thin out the car. I don't actually build too many of my cars as racers, most of them are built as street cars instead. It's easier for me to mentally get inside the car!! Funny thing is one of my last 1:1 scale cars was a 79 Peugeot 504 Deisel. One of the 1st things I did was to put 2 1.5" stripes down the top of the car (offset to the passenger side) I then painted a 2 foot white "gumball" with the numbers 02 on the doors. Last but not least I installed a set of oversized round driving lights in front of the grill. I was just going to build an aluminum "bull bar" for the front when the front suspension let go. Did I mention how well these odd cars drive off road? I have flown this car many, many times well over 2 feet off the ground. You could almost hold a drink in your hand while driving in this stupid but fun manor! I'm waiting to find a body that will fit a tjet so I can it. I built the car as kinda an "anti-tuner" car because that's all I ever saw on the streets at the time and I like to go against the norm! You should see my "anti- fray" car that is under contruction right now! It handles as well as a fray spec car but I can't quite get enough speed out of it yet. Hopefully Roger will one day open up one of his races to "alternate" vintage chassis so I can see how it would really do! Later, Rob


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> OT: Brian, Did those axles ever arrive?



Bill, the axles most certainly did arrive....I could have sworn that I had emailed you to let you know.....

SORRY man.....

THANKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont mention it. I just have trust issues every time I ship!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Rob, Post up some pics on the "anti-theme" and your booney hopper too! As for rocker dilemmas, when I get mad and dont like silver or black I delete them. Leave them car color and sand/shape an "under roll" into the rocker to pinch the waist line. Try sanding them off on one of your beaters for fun. It's always funny how we start pointing out "warts" and nit picking on our cars once you post a pic? Your 'Maro is just fine! Bill


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*Uploaded image*

I just put a pic in my album. How do I post it straight to my reply?
Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like ya just did! Great stuff Rob. Along with your Camaro, this should definately be posted in the members customs thread. Have you checked it out. It was started by Ed (seth and daddy) a while back and has really taken off. This groups workmanship is jaw dropping. BH


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rob, that is one truely AWESOME set you've got there!!!!

Also, Rob, in order to post pics directly into a post (without having them uploaded to your Hobbytalk gallery) you need to host your photos somewhere. I use Photobucket for my picture hosting needs :thumbsup:


----------

